# Some more wolf news



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

kzoofisher said:


> Could you post links to your stats and some validation of them. I posted mine from the CDC because the claim was made that coyotes are regularly killing people in Southern California. Just because someone posts a number on the internet doesn't mean it is true.


http://http://www.aws.vcn.com/wolf_attacks_on_humans.html

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolf_attacks_on_humans


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I am tring to contact a Game Mananger from Europe to see what Docs. are available.... hard to believe those statsitics, especially when they quote that a large portion of the reports came from "Nobility'' hunting Wolves that then tried to defend themselves from beeing killled, not much Bravado in telling the Queen how the Wolves "ran At the site of us" but we met the challenge with a challenging running shot from behind!... 
Here is sime really disturbing news on Human Death in the State of Michigan:







*Michigan Deer Crash Coalition*

*[/COLOR]*

HomeMembersStatisticsSafety TipsTips for MotorcyclistsDeer Crash MapBrochureVideosIn the NewsRochester Hills ModelResearchContact UsLinks *The Michigan Deer Crash Coalition* 
The Michigan Deer Crash Coalition (MDCC) was established in 1996. The mission of the MDCC is to mitigate both the frequency and severity of vehicle-deer crashes through public information, driver education, and applied research.


*Deer Crashes In Michigan 2010*

In Michigan in 2010, there were 55,867 reported vehicle-deer crashes with 11 people killed. About 80 percent of all car-deer crashes take place on two-lane roads between dusk and dawn. Vehicle-deer crashes are costly. In Michigan, vehicle-deer crashes cost at least $130 million per year; the average insurance claim is about $2,100 in damage, usually to the front of the vehicle, which often leaves it undriveable. The total number of vehicle-deer crashes, by county, is provided in the figure below. The five counties with the most vehicle-deer crashes in 2010 were: Kent (1,976), Oakland (1,836), Jackson (1,779), Calhoun (1,618) and Montcalm (1,319).

*Hot Topics*

Share your deer crash stories with the Michigan Deer Crash Coalition.

Eight of the 11 fatalities in 2010 were motorcyclists. To address this growing concern, the Michigan Deer Crash Coalition has developed special safety tips for those driving motorcycles.

_NEW_ - MDCC Brochure. Download a copy now!
 

*Contact Us!*

*Michigan Deer Crash Coalition*
517/371-2880
334 Townsend
Lansing, MI 48933
[email protected]



All rights reserved 

Powered by
Microsoft Office Live|Create a free website​







http://michigandeercrash.org/default.aspx


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Deaths in Russia, Georgia, Afghanistan, Uzbekistan and Alaska. I'll give the Alaska death credibility and say that she was reckless for jogging while listening to an i-pod in an area known to harbor large predators. If she had gone for a run on state land in Michigan wearing a brown and white coat on the 20th of November I would also call her reckless. Doesn't mean she deserved to die, also doesn't mean we need to get over excited about it. The wolves have been hunted for years in Alaska so I'm going to assume that a pack that is menacing a town has no other options for food or that the town doesn't dispose of its garbage properly.

All the other reports come from areas with no history of credible journalism and a long history of totalitarian governments covering up their own crimes with stories of some evil creature or group. The US military is being accused of some pretty raw things in Afghanistan right now and I'm not inclined to believe it. Where are all the stories of attacks in Finland, Sweden, Norway, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, etc? Do the wolves respect the borders and just keep to themselves in Russia?

There is no doubt that wolves are large and dangerous predators, but the danger is exaggerated just as the danger of bears was exaggerated. We have bears all the way down to Battle Creek and they aren't increasing the death rate in the most populated part of the state. The wolves will be managed by the DNR now, maybe with hunting, and I see no reason to panic.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

kzoofisher said:


> Deaths in Russia, Georgia, Afghanistan, Uzbekistan and Alaska. I'll give the Alaska death credibility and say that she was reckless for jogging while listening to an i-pod in an area known to harbor large predators. If she had gone for a run on state land in Michigan wearing a brown and white coat on the 20th of November I would also call her reckless. Doesn't mean she deserved to die, also doesn't mean we need to get over excited about it. The wolves have been hunted for years in Alaska so I'm going to assume that a pack that is menacing a town has no other options for food or that the town doesn't dispose of its garbage properly.
> 
> All the other reports come from areas with no history of credible journalism and a long history of totalitarian governments covering up their own crimes with stories of some evil creature or group. The US military is being accused of some pretty raw things in Afghanistan right now and I'm not inclined to believe it. Where are all the stories of attacks in Finland, Sweden, Norway, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, etc? Do the wolves respect the borders and just keep to themselves in Russia?
> 
> There is no doubt that wolves are large and dangerous predators, but the danger is exaggerated just as the danger of bears was exaggerated. We have bears all the way down to Battle Creek and they aren't increasing the death rate in the most populated part of the state. The wolves will be managed by the DNR now, maybe with hunting, and I see no reason to panic.


Maybe you'll panic down there, there isn't any of that going on here but i've been living and seeing wolves all my life here. You can quote all day but the fact of the matter is that wolves do kill and will continue to kill people and as long as all you animal rights activist's continue to say wolves do not kill people then its you that are the problem and not anyone else. I pray the day that you have 1,000 strong down there like we do now. They can live there and will do very well eating and killing everything in sight. I welcome it because it cannot happen soon enough. Search away, call all your liberal professors and knock your bad *** selves out.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Three big german shepards, or they are poodles attacking people in Moscow. They look more like deer to me? Huh, go figure. Imagine that, it can't be wolves, they would never do that!


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolves in Moscow? A city of 11,500,000 people. Really? You must take tremendous pride in being stupid.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

kzoofisher said:


> Wolves in Moscow? A city of 11,500,000 people. Really? You must take tremendous pride in being stupid.


 

I SHOULD BE SO PRIVELEGED AS TO SPEND AN AFTERNOONS HUNT IN THE COMPANY OF OL'BIGBAD!!....


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Three big german shepards, or they are poodles attacking people in Moscow. They look more like deer to me? Huh, go figure. Imagine that, it can't be wolves, they would never do that!
> 
> Wolves Attack Mall Customers in the Parking Lot in Moscow !!! - YouTube


I have no feelings one way or the other on wolves....but that is a viral promotional video for a Russian vodka. Look up red wolf vodka on google or youtube....there's a bunch of em.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

He don't care none for your librul "facts":lol::lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Take out "Aliens".....insert "Wolves"










_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Baybum said:


> I have no feelings one way or the other on wolves....but that is a viral promotional video for a Russian vodka. Look up red wolf vodka on google or youtube....there's a bunch of em.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Couldn't find your reference on youtube.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

kzoofisher said:


> Wolves in Moscow? A city of 11,500,000 people. Really? You must take tremendous pride in being stupid.


What does the amount of people have to do with it? You ain't got no coyotes there because there are too many people living in your town?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Not coyotes, wolves. Wolves need lots of territory to survive, coyotes and foxes don't need so much so they do much better in urban areas. This is not uncommon among different animals, wolves and coyotes are different. If you need a comparison think of deer and moose. Different animals with different but sometimes overlapping habitats. Coyotes do live in my town, as well as deer, foxes, turkeys, all sorts of birds, snakes and other animals. No wolves, moose, bears, elk or dragons.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> What does the amount of people have to do with it? You ain't got no coyotes there because there are too many people living in your town?


Do you have Coyotes in your town?


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Couldn't find your reference on youtube.






 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gAcCSdPK6Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]The Shocking Truth about "Wolves attack Police Officer" in Moscow, Russia - YouTube[/ame]

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Now I get it!... they're after the Vodka!..... so don't drink... n hunt!!!!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

kzoofisher said:


> Not coyotes, wolves. Wolves need lots of territory to survive, coyotes and foxes don't need so much so they do much better in urban areas. This is not uncommon among different animals, wolves and coyotes are different. If you need a comparison think of deer and moose. Different animals with different but sometimes overlapping habitats. Coyotes do live in my town, as well as deer, foxes, turkeys, all sorts of birds, snakes and other animals. No wolves, moose, bears, elk or dragons.


Say's who? You or your liberal professor? I'll make sure to tell the next wolf I see to please not step across that city line because you said they aren't supposed to.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

No more fiction.... just facts...... please!


----------



## IamI (Sep 28, 2011)

hay mukwa are you saying yoopers are not american and taste like sh%$##? now i feel knee deep in you poop.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

METTLEFISH said:


> Do you have Coyotes in your town?


Why are there still lots of coyotes when the wolves are plentiful? Maybe Ms Girdler could tell you?


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Ill stand behind our yoopers. Ain't gunna argue with the ones that live there. I live over 400 miles away. I have no right to argue Imo.

Kinda reminds me of a parent saying there kid would never do that. Even if they see a video proven it was there kid they'll say it was provoked or he/she was threatened or whatever excuse they can come up with 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

IamI said:


> pictures would be great and not just for proof but how some look like in the wild up of michigan,


Here are a couple this troll caught.. FIL got a couple from the spring too..I know of a couple more pics and videos from the same area that have been posted in the past...


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

sbooy42 said:


> Here are a couple this troll caught.. FIL got a couple from the spring too..I know of a couple more pics and videos from the same area that have been posted in the past...


Careful, those wolf experts living in KZoo and Monroe will say they are coyotes.  Nice pic's.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Robert Holmes said:


> Fudgies all think like Jennifer Granholm. Okay if you want pictures I will get the poloroid out and drive to Mackinac Bridge tomorrow and get you a picture. Jennifer has all of the trolls convinced that they wait at the bridge for all of you to cross and wave at you and pose for their picture to be taken. If all of you wolf know it alls think that taking a picture of a wolf in the wild is easy then be my guest submit a few of your own. Most of the ones that I have seen are too far away to get a clear and good picture of them anyway. Short of having a game cam it would be difficult at best to get a good clear picture of a wolf in the wild with a hand held camera. You guys have been watching the national geographic channel way too much.


Robert, I think the reply above makes everyone else's point. Previously in this thread you posted the following: 

"...The wolves in the lower 48 states are a time bomb waiting to go off. Although there have not been any documented cases of wolves attacking and killing people in the lower 48 states. There was a recent case in Alaska where a young woman was attacked and killed by wolves. There have been several cases where hunters have been stalked by wolves in the lower 48 states. I believe in Idaho this year a woman was elk hunting and shot a wolf in self defense from 10 feet away."

But above you state that it isn't easy to get close enough to get a picture of a wolf, and you're right, it isn't.

The point is that if wolves were so blood thirsty, and stalked hunters (or anyone for that matter) on a regular basis, it would be pretty easy to get a picture of one. Just hold your cell phone out as you back away and you'd have a great pic of one from just a few feet.

Are there wolves around, yes. Does management need to be at the State level, yes. Are the odds of a wolf attacking a person worthy of this level of hysteria, no. Your odds of being attacked by a dog, or another person are far, far higher than the odds of being attacked by a wolf. 

If the concerns of people in the U.P and now NLP, are the impacts on deer herds, elk herds, or the moose population then encourage the DNR and Legislature to deal with those issues. But to veil your concerns over deer numbers in statements about wolf attacks isn't helping your cause, it just seems ridiculous.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Careful, those wolf experts living in KZoo and Monroe will say they are coyotes.  Nice pic's.


 Either this is a very small deer or thats a big healthy yote...

and another just in case some are having a hard time seeing the k9


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You have made some good points. By the way I forgot to mention the fact that several people in Superior National Park in Canada were attacked by a wolf about 5 years ago. If a person is attacked by a dog most of the time they can get medical help in a hurry. If you are alone a mile from the nearest house or road or ever deeper in the woods and are attacked by a wolf or any animal you cannot get medical help very fast. That is why people fear wolves. The fact that they do not fear bear dogs and will kill one if given the chance is another reason why people fear wolves. Unlike coyotes or bears they do not fear humans. I am not afraid of them but I do give them loads of respect. I also never go into the woods unarmed anymore either.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Robert Holmes said:


> Unlike coyotes or bears they do not fear humans. I am not afraid of them but I do give them loads of respect. I also never go into the woods unarmed anymore either.


I agree.... I have never walked up on one in the wild but because of family and friend's encounters plus videos (Yes MI videos) they do not run when they encounter humans...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The DNR does not want to do anything with the wolves but study them just like the USFWS and Asian Carp. Think about it the wolves create job security for biologists. Now the DNR does not have your average biologist but they have about 20 biologists that are wolf biologists. By the way wolf biologists probably outnumber deer biologists and they are well paid by our hunting license money. So if I want the numbers reduced complaining to the DNR does not do any good. If I complain to a Senator it has to go through years of politics before anything will be done. Fortunately there are parts of the UP that are like the wild west where yoopers don't complain too much.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

People fear Wolves because they are ignorant, and refuse to educate themselves on the FACTS. Children fear the dark, because they do not KNOW what may be hiding in the dark, eventually they LEARN that there is nothing to fear... but fear itself!...

Documents Robert... documents... show us the documents... I hear there are some Bigfoots in the U.P. too!....

Looks as if we should start draining the lakes too... very dangerous, in FACT more dangerous than WOLVES!..

http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,4612,7-132-8347-195272--,00.html


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Fudgies all think like Jennifer Granholm. Okay if you want pictures I will get the poloroid out and drive to Mackinac Bridge tomorrow and get you a picture. Jennifer has all of the trolls convinced that they wait at the bridge for all of you to cross and wave at you and pose for their picture to be taken. If all of you wolf know it alls think that taking a picture of a wolf in the wild is easy then be my guest submit a few of your own. Most of the ones that I have seen are too far away to get a clear and good picture of them anyway. Short of having a game cam it would be difficult at best to get a good clear picture of a wolf in the wild with a hand held camera. You guys have been watching the national geographic channel way too much.


Robert.. you stated you have Wolves in your yard... lets see em!... if they're a stalking and about to attack and kill you or your's you're free to protect yourself!... show us the kill photos Robert!... 

P.S. You think those Wolves are scarry, drive through Detroit once!...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

*WOLF ATTACKS ON HUMANS*


By T. R. Mader, Research Director​

It has been widely discussed whether a healthy wild wolf has ever attacked a human on this continent. In fact, many say such attacks have never occurred in North America.

History states otherwise. Although attacks on humans are uncommon, they have occurred on this continent, both in the early years of settlement and more recently. Here is one report:

NEW ROCKFORD, DAK, March 7 - The news has just reached here that a father and son, living several miles northeast of this city, were destroyed by wolves yesterday. The two unfortunate men started to a haystack some ten rods from the house to shovel a path around the stack when they were surrounded by wolves and literally eaten alive. The horror-stricken mother was standing at the window with a babe in her arms, a spectator to the terrible death of her husband and son, but was unable to aid them. After they had devoured every flesh from the bones of the men, the denizens of the forest attacked the house, but retired to the hills in a short time. Investigation found nothing but the bones of the husband and son. The family name was Olson. Wolves are more numerous and dangerous now than ever before known in North Dakota." _(Saint Paul Daily Globe, March 8, 1888)_

Here an account is reported which included an eyewitness and the family name. Some have reasoned the wolves were rabid. That is unlikely as these animals were functioning as a pack. A rabid wolf is a loner. Our research has never found a single historical account of packs of rabid wolves on this continent. Individual animals are the norm. Further, accounts of rabid (hydrophobic) animals were common in that day and were reported as such.

The winters of 1886-1888 were very harsh. Many western ranchers went broke during these years. The harsh winter could have been a factor in the attack. 

Noted naturalists documented wolf attacks on humans. John James Audubon, of whom the Audubon Society is named, reported an attack involving 2 *******. He records that the men were traveling through a part of Kentucky near the Ohio border in winter. Due to the wild animals in the area the men carried axes on their shoulders as a precaution. While traveling through a heavily forested area, they were attacked by a pack of wolves. Using their axes, they attempted to fight off the wolves. Both men were knocked to the ground and severely wounded. One man was killed. The other dropped his axe and escaped up a tree. There he spent the night. The next morning the man climbed down from the tree. The bones of his friend lay scattered on the snow. Three wolves lay dead. He gathered up the axes and returned home with the news of the event. This incident occurred about 1830. _(Audubon, J.J., and Bachman, J.; The Quadrupeds of North America, 3 volumes. New York, 1851 - 1854)_

George Bird Grinnell investigated several reported wolf attacks on humans. He dismissed many reports for lack of evidence. Grinnell did verify one attack. 

This occurrence was in northwestern Colorado. An eighteen-year-old girl went out at dusk to bring in some milk cows. She saw a gray wolf on a hill as she went out for the cows. She shouted at the wolf to scare it away and it did not move. She then threw a stone at it to frighten it away. The animal snarled at her shouting and attacked her when she threw the stone at it. The wolf grabbed the girl by the shoulder, threw her to the ground and bit her severely on the arms and legs. She screamed and her brother, who was nearby and armed with a gun, responded to the scene of the attack and killed the wolf. The wolf was a healthy young animal, barely full grown. Grinnell met this girl and examined her. She carried several scars from the attack. This attack occurred in summer about 1881. _(Grinnell, G.B.; Trail and Campfire - Wolves and Wolf Nature, New York, 1897)_

In 1942, Michael Dusiak, section foreman for the Canadian Pacific Railway, was attacked by a wolf while patrolling a section of track on a speeder (small 4-wheeled open railroad car). Dusiak relates, "It happened so fast and as it was still very dark, I thought an engine had hit me first. After getting up from out of the snow very quickly, I saw the wolf which was about fifty feet away from me and it was coming towards me, I grabbed the two axes (tools on the speeder), one in each hand and hit the wolf as he jumped at me right in the belly and in doing so lost one axe. Then the wolf started to circle me and got so close to me at times that I hit him with the head of the axe and it was only the wielding of the axe that kept him from me. All this time he was growling and gnashing his teeth. Then he would stop circling me and jump at me and I would hit him with the head of the axe. This happened five times and he kept edging me closer to the woods which was about 70 feet away. We fought this way for about fifteen minutes and I fought to stay out in the open close to the track. I hit him quite often as he came at me very fast and quick and I was trying to hit him a solid blow in the head for I knew if once he got me down it would be my finish. Then in the course of the fight he got me over onto the north side of the track and we fought there for about another ten minutes. Then a west bound train came along travelling about thirty miles an hour and stopped about half a train length west of us and backed up to where we were fighting. The engineer, fireman and brakeman came off the engine armed with picks and other tools, and killed the wolf."

It should be noted that this wolf was skinned and inspected by an Investigator Crichton, a Conservation Officer. His assessment was that the animal was a young healthy wolf in good condition although it appeared lean. _("A Record of Timber Wolf Attacking a Man," JOURNAL OF MAMMOLOGY, Vol. 28, No. 3, August 1947)_

Common Man Institute, in cooperation with Abundant Wildlife Society of North America, has done extensive research on wolves and their history for several years. We have gathered evidence on wolf attacks which occurred in North America.

A forester employed by the Province of British Colombia was checking some timber for possible harvest in the 1980s. He was met by a small pack of three wolves. The forester yelled at the wolves to frighten them away. Instead, the wolves came towards him in a threatening manner and he was forced to retreat and climb a nearby tree for safety. The wolves remained at the base of the tree. The forester had a portable radio, but was unable to contact his base, due to distance, until evening. When the call for help came in, two Conservation Officers with the Ministry of Environment were flown to the area by floatplane to rescue the treed forester.

When the Conservation Officers arrived, the forester was still in the tree and one wolf, the apparent leader of the pack, was still at the base of the tree. The officers, armed with shotguns, shot at the wolf and missed. The wolf ran for cover and then started circling and howling near the two officers. After a couple missed shots, the wolf was finally shot and killed.

The wolf tested negative for rabies. It appeared healthy in every respect, but was very lean. The Conservation Officers felt the attack was caused by hunger. _(Taped Interviews and a photo of the wolf on file at Abundant Wildlife Society of North America.)_

This is but one example from British Colombia. Wolves overran Vancouver Island in the 1980s. Attacks became so common that articles were published in Canadian magazines documenting such attacks. _(Copies available upon request.)_ 

Wolf Attacks on humans have occurred in national parks, too. In August 1987, a sixteen-year-old girl was bitten by a wild wolf in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario. The girl was camping in the park with a youth group and shined a flashlight at the wolf. The wolf reacted to the light by biting the girl on the arm. That bite was not hard and due to the thick sweater and sweatshirt the girl was wearing, she sustained two scratch marks on her arm. The wolf was shot by Natural Resources personnel and tested negative for rabies. _(Interview with Ron Tozer, Park Naturalist for Algonquin Provincial Park, 7/25/88.)_

Well-known wolf biologist Dr. David Mech took issue with this attack stating it couldn't really be considered an authentic attack since the girl wasn't injured more severely. It was exactly nine years when such an attack would take place.

Algonquin Provincial Park is one of several areas where people are encouraged to "howl" at the wolves in hopes of a response from the wild wolves in the area. In August, 1996, the Delventhal family of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, were spending a nine-day family vacation in Algonquin and joined a group of Scouts in "howling" at the wolves. They were answered by the howl of a solitary wolf.

That night the Delventhals decided to sleep out under the stars. Young Zachariah was dreaming when he suddenly felt excruciating pain in his face. A lone wolf had bit him in the face and was dragging him from his sleeping bag. Zach screamed and Tracy, Zach's Mother, raced to his side and picked him up, saturating her thermal shirt with blood from Zach's wounds.

The wolf stood menacingly less than a yard away. Tracy yelled at her husband, Thom, who leapt from his sleeping bag and charged the wolf. The wolf retreated and then charged at Tracy and Zach. The charges were repeated. Finally the wolf left. Thom turned a flashlight on 11-year-old Zach and gasped "Oh, my God!" "The boy's face had been ripped open. His nose was crushed. Parts of his mouth and right cheek were torn and dangling. Blood gushed from puncture wounds below his eyes, and the lower part of his right ear was missing." Zach was taken to a hospital in Toronto where a plastic surgeon performed four hours of reconstructive surgery. Zach received more than 80 stitches in his face. 

Canadian officials baited the Delventhals' campsite and captured and destroyed a 60-lb wild male wolf. No further attacks have occurred since. _(Cook, Kathy; "Night of the Wolf" READER'S DIGEST, July 1997, pp. 114-119.)_
Humans have been attacked by wolves in Alaska. The late David Tobuk carried scars on his face from a wolf attack on him as a small child. The incident occurred around the turn of the century in interior Alaska. David was playing in his village near a river. An old wolf came into the village and bit David in the face and started to carry him off. Other Eskimos saw the wolf dragging the child off and started yelling and screaming. The wolf dropped the child and was shot by an old Eskimo trapper who had a gun. _(Interview with Frank Tobuk, brother, Bettles, Alaska, December 1988.)_

Paul Tritt, an Athabascan Indian, was attacked by a lone wolf while working a trap line. Paul was setting a snare, looked up and saw a wolf lunging at him. He threw his arm up in front of his face and it was bitten severely by the wolf. A struggle ensued. Tritt was able to get to his sled, grab a gun and kill the wolf. Nathaniel Frank, a companion, helped Tritt wash the wound with warm water. Frank took Tritt, via dog sled, to Fort Yukon to see a doctor. The arm healed, but Tritt never regained full use of it. Several years later, the arm developed problems and had to be amputated. _(Interview with Paul Tritt, Venetie, Alaska, November, 1988)_

Two wolf attacks on humans occurred in 2000.

*Icy Bay, Alaska* - Six-year-old John Stenglein and a nine-year-old friend were playing outside his family's trailer at a logging camp when a wild wolf came out of the woods towards the boys. The boys ran and the wolf attacked young Stenglein from the back, biting him on the back and buttocks. Adults, hearing the boy's screams, came and chased the wolf away. The wolf returned a few moments later and was shot. According to Alaska Department of Fish and Game (ADF&G) officials, the wolf was a healthy wild wolf that apparently attacked without provocation. The boy was flown to Yakutat and recieved stitches there for his wounds. Later, however, the bites became infected and the boy had to be hospitalized. _(Reports and Interviews on file and available upon request.)_

*Vargas Island, British Colombia* - University student, Scott Langevin, 23, was on a kayak trip with friends. They camped out on a beach and, about 1 AM, Langevin awoke with something pulling on his sleeping bag. He looked out and came face to face with a wild wolf. Langevin yelled at the wolf and it attacked, biting him on the hand. Langevin attempted to force the wolf toward a nearby campfire, but as he turned, the wolf jumped on his back and started biting him on the back of his head. Friends, hearing his yells, came to his aid and scared the wolf away. Fifty (50) stitches were required to close the wound on Langevin's head. British Colombia Ministry of Enviroment officials speculate the reason for the attack was due to the wolves occasionally being fed by humans although there was no evidence that Langevin or any of his party fed these animals. _(Reports and Interviews on file and available upon request.)_

This is but a brief summary of a few verifiable accounts of attacks on humans by healthy wild wolves in North American History.

Biologists tell us that the wolves of Asia and North America are one and the same species. Wolf attacks are common in many parts of Asia.

The government of India reported more than 100 deaths attributable to wolves in one year during the eighties._ (Associated Press, 1985)_ This author recalls a news report in 1990 in which Iran reported deaths from attacks by wolves.

Rashid Jamsheed, a U.S. trained biologist, was the game director for Iran. He wrote a book entitled "Big Game Animals of Iran (Persia)." In it he made several references to wolf attacks on humans. Jamsheed says that for a millennia people have reported wolves attacking and killing humans. In winter, when starving wolves grow bold, they have been known to enter towns and kill people in daylight on the streets. Apparently, in Iran, there are many cases of wolves running off with small children. There is also a story of a mounted and armed policeman (gendarme) being followed by 3 wolves. In time he had to get off his horse to attend to natures call, leaving his rifle in the scabbard. A later reconstruction at the scene of the gnawed bones and wolf tracks indicated that the horse had bolted and left the man defenseless, whereupon he was killed and eaten.

A Russian Linguist, Will Graves, provided our organization with reports of wolves killing Russian people in many areas of that country. Reports indicate some of the wolves were diseased while others appeared healthy. _(Reports on file and available upon request.)_

Reports have also come from rural China. The official Zinhua News Agency reported that a peasant woman, Wu Jing, snatched her two daughters from the jaws of a wolf and wrestled with the animal until rescuers arrived. Wu slashed at the wolf with a sickle and it dropped one daughter, but grabbed her sister. It was then Wu wrestled with the animal until herdsmen came and drove the beast away. This incident occurred near Shenyang City, about 380 miles northeast of Beijing. _(Chronicle Features, 1992)_


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

The question arises: "Why so many attacks in Asia and so few in North America?"

Two factors must be considered:

1. *The Philosophy of Conservation* - Our forefathers always believed that they had the right and obligation to protect their livelihoods. Considerable distance was necessary between man and wolf for the wolf to survive.

2. *Firearms* - Inexpensive, efficient weapons gave man the upper hand in the protection of his livelihood and for the taking of wolves.

Milton P. Skinner in his book, The Yellowstone Nature Book (published 1924) wrote, "Most of the stories we hear of the ferocity of these animals... come from Europe. There, they are dangerous because they do not fear man, since they are seldom hunted except by the lords of the manor. In America, the wolves are the same kind, but they have found to their bitter cost that practically every man and boy carries a rifle..."

Skinner was correct. The areas of Asia where wolf attacks occur on humans are the same areas where the people have no firearms or other effective means of predator control.

But ... "Biologists claim there are no documented cases of healthy wild wolves attacking humans."

What they really mean is there are no "documented" cases by their criteria which excludes historical accounts. Here's an example.

Rabid wolves were a frightening experience in the early years due to their size and the seriousness of being bit, especially before a vaccine was developed. The bitten subject usually died a slow, miserable death. There are numerous accounts of rabid wolves and their activities. Early Army forts have medical records of rabid wolves coming into the posts and biting several people before being killed. Most of the people bitten died slow, horrible deaths. Additionally, early historical writings relate personal accounts. This author recalls one historical account telling of a man being tied to a tree and left to die because of his violent behavior with rabies after being bitten by a wolf. Such deaths left profound impressions on eyewitnesses of those events.

Dr. David Mech, USFWS wolf biologist, states there are no "documented" cases of rabid wolves below the fifty seventh latitude north (near Whitehorse, Yukon Territory). When asked what "documented" meant, he stated, "The head of the wolf must be removed, sent to a lab for testing and found to be rabid." 

*Those requirements for documentation negate all historical records!*

As with rabid wolves, the biologist can say, "There are no `documented' cases of wild healthy wolves attacking humans." In order to be "documented" these unreasonable criteria must be met:

1. The wolf has to be killed, examined and found to be healthy.

2. It must be proven that the wolf was never kept in captivity in its entire life.

3. There must be eyewitnesses to the attack.

4. The person must die from their wounds (bites are generally not considered attacks according to the biologists).

That is a "documented" attack.

Such criteria make it very difficult to document any historical account of a wolf attack on a human!

Biologists assume when a wolf attacks a human, that there must be something wrong with the wolf. It's either been in captivity or it's sick or whatever. They don't examine the evidence in an unbiased manner or use historical tests.

Historically, there are four reasons for wolf attacks on humans: 

1. Disease such as rabies.

2. Extreme hunger. 

3. Familiarity/Disposition - This is an either/or situation. Familiarity is the zoo setting, captive wolves, etc. Disposition is a particularly aggressive wolf which may not fear man as most wolves do.

4. In the heat of the chase and kill - This is where a hiker, trapper or whoever disturbs a fresh chase and kill by wolves. The person walks into the scene only to be attacked by the wolves.

It is our belief that a predator's fear of man is both instinctive and learned behavior. For example, wolves raised as pets or in zoos are well documented to attack and kill humans.

Alyshia Berzyck, of Minnesota, was attacked and killed by a wolf on a chain on June 3, 1989. The wolf tore up her kidney, liver and bit a hole through her aorta. One month later, on July 1, 1989, Peter Lemke, 5, lost 12 inches of his intestine and colon and suffered bites to his stomach, neck, legs, arms and back in another wolf attack in Kenyon, Minnesota. _(Reports on file and available upon request.)_

Zoos carry abundant records of wolf attacks on people, particularly children. The child climbs the enclosure fence to pet the "dog" and is attacked.

Zoos and domestic settings are unnatural in that they place man and wolf in close proximity and they become accustomed to each other. Consequently attacks occur.

Today predator control is very restricted in scope, and as a result, attacks on humans by predators are becoming more common. In recent years, healthy coyotes in Yellowstone Park have attacked humans. Similar attacks have occurred in the National Parks of Canada.

On January 14, 1991, a healthy mountain lion attacked and killed an eighteen-year-old high school senior, Scott Lancaster, in Idaho Springs, Colorado. The boy was jogging on a jogging path within the city limits of the town when the lion attacked and killed him. _(Report on file at Abundant Wildlife Society of North America)_


Copyright 1995, 2000, T. R. Mader, Research Director​ 

Permission granted to disseminate and/or reprint if credit is given to the source.​ 




*OTHER REPORTED WOLF ATTACKS IN THE WILD*​ 

1. Comox Valley, British Colombia  1986 - While driving a tractor, Jakob Knopp was followed by three wolves to his barn. They didn't leave, but kept snarling and showing their teeth. Knopp ran to his barn, retreived a rifle and had to shoot two of the three wolves before the third left the area.

2. George Williams, a retired sailor heard a commotion in his chicken coup one night. Thinking it was raccoons he took his single shot 22 rifle and headed for the coup. He rounded his fishing boat and trailer when a wolf leaped at him. He instinctively reacted with a snap shot with the rifle and dropped the wolf. A second wolf came at him before he could reload and George swung the rifle and struck the wolf across the head, stunning it. George retreated to the house until morning and found the wolf he had shot, the other was gone.

3. Clarence Lewis was picking berries on a logging road about a mile from Knopp's farm when he faced four wolves. Lewis yelled at them, two left and the other two advanced towards him. He took a branch and took a couple of threatening steps at them. They went into the brush and stayed close to him. Lewis faced the wolves and walked backward for two miles until he reached his car.

4. Don Hamilton, Conservation Officer at Nanaimo went to investigate a livestock killing by wolves. Wolves had killed a number of sheep in a pasture and Don went out to examine the kills. He came upon the scene and saw a large gray wolf feeding on one of the sheep. The wolf looked at him, growled and started running towards him at full speed. The wolf was over 100 yards away and never broke stride as it approached Don. At approximately 15 feet, Don shot the wolf to stop its attack. Don, who has many years experience with wolves, stated that he was convinced that the wolf was going to attack him because of its growling, snarling and aggressive behavior.

5. In 1947, a man was hunting cougar on Vancouver Island and was attacked by a pack of seven wolves. The man backed against a tree and shot the leader of the pack. The pack instantly tore the animal to shreds while the hunter made his escape.

6. Clarence Lindley was reportedly attacked by a 125-pound timber wolf. The incident occurred in early November, 1992 on the Figure 4 Ranch in Dunn County, North Dakota. Lindley was hunting horseback when the wolf attacked Lindley's horse causing it to jump and fall. Lindley was able to grab his saddle gun, a lever action Winchester 94, as the horse fell. The horse recovered its balance and Lindley found himself face to face with a snarling wolf. "My heart was pounding," said Lindley, "I could see those big teeth. He was less than five feet away... He meant business; he wasn't going to back off." Lindley fired his rifle at point blank range and killed the wolf with a shot to the neck. Lindley left the wolf since he couldn't get his horse close to it. On return to his hunting camp, his hunter friends failed to believe the account. They returned to the scene and skinned the wolf. The pelt was a flawless black and gray pelt measuring seven and a half feet from its feet to its snout. Its bottom teeth measured one and a half inches; top teeth - one and a quarter inches. The North Dakota Game and Fish Department (NDGF) confiscated the hide and head of the wolf and took it to the U. S. Fish and Wildlife Service (USFWS) for determination of its species. Tests revealed that the wolf was non-rabid. The wolf was thought to have come from Canada. _(Reports on file and available upon request.)_


WOLF ATTACKS ON HUMANS (domestic incidents)​ 

1. In the 1970s, John Harris, a Californian, toured the nation with tame wolves to promote public sympathy for preserving wolves. In July, 1975, "Rocky," one of Harris' wolves, attacked a one-year-old girl by biting her in the face. The girl was brought close to the wolf for a picture, an action encouraged by Harris.

2. In Maryland, a man kept a wolf in his basement and this animal turned and savagely bit and clawed his two-year-old son.

3. In New York City, a wolf bit a woman as it approached her.

4. At a zoo in Idaho, a little girl walked up to a cage housing a wolf and reached through the bars to pet the wolf. The wolf bit the arm. The arm had to be amputated.

5. Mr. Edward Rucciuti, former curator of publications for the New York Zoological Society and author of KILLER ANIMALS, personally witnessed a 12-year-old boy savagely attacked in the Bronx Zoo. This boy climbed a high fence in order to pet the wolves. The wolves (male and 2 females) immediately attacked the boy, ripping at the boy's clothing and flesh. The boy instinctively curled up in a ball, protecting his head, chest and abdomen. He then crawled into the moat in front of the exhibit with the wolves chewing his back and legs. Once the boy made it to the water, the wolves ceased their attack. The boy crawled out of the moat and collapsed. Mr. Rucciuti was amazed that the boy was still alive due to the severity of the bites.

6. San Diego Zoo (1971) A 15-year-old boy climbed the fence and tried to take a shortcut across the exhibit. He didn't know there were wolves in the exhibit and tried to run when he saw them. The wolves grabbed him by the leg attempting to drag him off. The boy grabbed a tree and hung on. Two bystanders jumped in the enclosure and attacked the wolves with tree branches. The wolves did not attack the two men, but continued to maul the boy. Dragging the boy and swinging their clubs, the boy was pulled out of the enclosure. The wolves in the enclosure were all young animals and it was thought that if the animals were mature, the boy would have died before being rescued.

7. A few months after the attack on the boy (#6), a man scaled the fence and swung his arms in the exhibit to get the attention of the wolves and got it by being bitten severely on both arms.

8. 1973 - Another boy tried to cross the same compound and was attacked, a security guard shot and killed one of the wolves, and the other fled as the boy was pulled to safety.

9. 1975 - Small zoo in Worcester, Massachusetts, a two-year-old lad was savagely bitten on the leg when it slipped through an enclosure opening. The boy's mother and 2 men could not pull the boy free. The wolves did not stop ripping the boy's leg apart until a railroad tie was thrown in the midst of the wolves.

10. 1978 -- A wolf bit a child in Story, Wyoming. The wolf was penned at a local veterinary clinic for observation. During that time, the wolf escaped its pen and killed a young calf. Wyoming law prohibits the keeping of wild animals as pets, so the animal was shipped to Ohio, where it had come from. The owner of the wolf went to Ohio and brought the wolf back to Wheatland, Wyoming. It was reported the wolf attacked and killed a child in that area shortly thereafter.

11. September, 1981 - A two-year-old boy was mauled to death by an 80-lb, 3 year-old female wolf in Ft. Wayne, Michigan. The boy wandered within the chain length of the wolf.

12. August 2, 1986 (Fergus Falls, Minnesota) - A 17-month-old boy reached and grabbed the fencing which kept his father's pet wolves enclosed. One wolf immediately grabbed the boy's hand and bit it off. The mother was at the scene and received lacerations freeing the child from the wolf.

13. July 1988 (Minnesota Zoo) - A teenage volunteer reached through the wire fence to pet a wolf and was bitten. The wolf was put to sleep and tested for rabies  negative.

14. May 15, 1989 - 2-year-old Timothy Bajinski was bitten by a wolf hybrid in his mother's Staten Island, New York backyard. Mrs. Bajinski has been charged with keeping a wild animal.

15. May 1989 - Lucas Wilken was bitten by two wolf hybrids in Adams County, CO (Denver Area).

16. June 3, 1989 - Three year old Alyshia Berczyk was attacked and killed by a wolf in Forest Lake, Minnesota. The wolf had bitten her severely and had injured her kidneys, liver and bit through her aorta. Alyshia was playing in a backyard when she got too close to the chained wolf that grabbed her dress and pulled her down, attacking her.

17. July 1, 1989 (Kenyon, Minnesota) - Peter Lemke, age 5, attempted to pet a chained wolf and was attacked. He lost 12 inches of his intestine and colon, suffered a tear in his stomach, and bite wounds on his arms, legs, buttocks and neck. While being life-flighted to the hospital, Pete arrested 3 times but was saved by medical personnel. The Lemkes have incurred over $200,000 in hospital bills. Pete has a colostomy bag, but doctors are hopeful they can re-attach his colon and get it to function normally in later surgeries.

18. September 3, 1989 - A wolf and a dog entered a corral belonging to Leona Geppfart of Caldwell, ID and attacked a 6-month-old 400-pound Hereford calf. Geppfart attempted to scare the animals away and they turned on her and she retreated to her house. A short time later, a law enforcement officer arrived and as he approached the corral, the wolf lunged at him. The officer stopped the animal with his shotgun.

*NOTE:* This list of wolf attacks is by no means exhaustive. They are simply listed to show that attacks have occurred both in the wild and other settings.

_About the Author: T. R. Mader is Research Director of Abundant Wildlife Society of North America, an independent research organization. Mader has researched wolf history for more than 15 years and has traveled over 30,000 miles conducting research and interviews on environmental issues._

For more information, contact:


*ABUNDANT WILDLIFE SOCIETY OF NORTH AMERICA*​ 

*P. O. Box 2*​ 

*Beresford, SD 57004*​


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am one who relies more on personal experiences rather than documents so sorry i didn't read the whole thing but it was the first thing that came up when I searched "wolf attacks man"......

And yes if I had to choose where to spend the night alone unarmed it would be in the UP rather than The "D" ump

Have fun discrediting!!!


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

This land has had "Sherriffs" since the beginning... some 236 years. when an attack occurs be it murder, Wolfe, husband, wife, Etc. it is documented by the law, those are the type of reports that cannot be dis-credited. As we all saw the other day on this site ... you cannot believe everything you see... or hear. Apparently us Fudgies are a lot braver than those in the U.P. .


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> As we all saw the other day on this site ... you cannot believe everything you see... or hear. Apparently us Fudgies are a lot braver than those in the U.P. .


Sorry not sure what your referring to about this site and the other day... But you can believe what you want...
I didnt think there were wolves where I was hunting until.... what?.... I saw the tracks and saw the pics..

Fudgies


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

Thats it you guys win this is one buckeye that is going to sell his cabin in NLP and never set foot in your killer wolf infested state again :yikes:


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

i missed again said:


> Thats it you guys win this is one buckeye that is going to sell his cabin in NLP and never set foot in your killer wolf infested state again :yikes:


Good. Can't get rid of you guys to the south fast enough 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

casscityalum said:


> Good. Can't get rid of you guys to the south fast enough
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


hay that hurt. Hope you had a good year in the woods


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

i missed again said:


> hay that hurt. Hope you had a good year in the woods


Thanks lol. Had a pretty good year so far. Same to you. Where ure cabin be at?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

casscityalum said:


> Thanks lol. Had a pretty good year so far. Same to you. Where ure cabin be at?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Clear Lake by Westbranch about 5.5 hr drive but got up this fall about 8 weekends was a good year


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

sbooy42 said:


> R.I.P. common sense
> 
> & Mark if your serious about meeting midalake I look forward to your pics. Always enjoy your document journeys


I will take lots of pictures.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

confirm wolves in the UP... check
confirm cidiots exist.....check


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking forward to the meet, hope it happens.

Dave 



2PawsRiver said:


> Thanks Dave....it's our annual trip to the UP to go Snowmobiling.....last year was tough, very little snow.....usually in February and we were looking at the Gwinn, Little Lake area.
> 
> Once it is firmed up and we have dates I will let you know....all ribbing aside I realize we may not find a track or a wolf and I realize they do exist and there are some problems associated with their presence, I'm just not so sure I believe it is at the level some claim.......but regardless, it would be something to see a a wolf in Michigan, and either way, dinner and beer will be on me.


----------



## stagliano (Nov 10, 2006)

Midalake said:


> Really???? Are you for real? I do not live in a "classic" wolf area according to the DNR. I can take a walk today and see wolf tracks. I have a hard time now finding ANYONE that has not saw an animal or tracks during the hunting season. There are more than just a "FEW" people who are having ruined seasons because of this animal. Maybe the answer for you is to just "stay down state". As a "supporting member" of this site I find your attitude disgusting.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Opening day I had what appeared to be two sub-adults and two adults come through my deer hunting area. 









Then, a few days later I harvested this buck. He dressed at 167 pounds and was 3 1/2 years old. 









I'm probably the only person in the UP who shot a deer in an area where wolves were present.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Job, nice deer.

Dave


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

stagliano said:


> Opening day I had what appeared to be two sub-adults and two adults come through my deer hunting area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, you were early and the wolves were late. :coco:


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

METTLEFISH said:


> As soon as the road kill numbers (Deer) are down to almost nothing, we'll know the Wolves are doing their job. Ruined season because of Wolves:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: ! I believe those Wolves target sick, injured, old prey, young too... gotta eat ya know! I believe the cure would be to reduce their (Wolves) main food source, then their numbers would naturaly be reduced, those darn Deer, causing far more mayhem to dayoopers than the Wolves....


 Mettlefish I can tell that you sat in back of the class during Biology 101. A wolf is a top predator what do you suppose that they will eat when the deer are gone? Cattle, Sheep, Horses, Dogs, and mabey a tastey human or two. Might be just what it will take to get a season open on them.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

METTLEFISH said:


> How so.... it's a fact the Wolves main food source is Deer.... it's a fact more people in the U.P. have been hurt/killed as a result of there being too many Deer, why is there so many Deer... agriculture and supplemental feeding. So the answer to the Wolve issue is simple, reduce Deer numbers to what the habitat can handle (carrying capacity) oh... wait... the people want to hunt, seems as though many are just not afraid of the Wolves or worried the Wolves have decimated their numbers to a level so low there is not sufficient Deer numbers to hunt. Here's some more fantasy fro you .
> http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10363_10856_10905-150249--,00.html


Your forgetting that many Hunters once traveled to *Youpperland* to get a deer:yikes: 
Many of those quaint little places, cabins etc. you see abandoned no longer in operation is equated to their not being the deer #'s left to get people to travel and spend their money, its simple as that 
We/they had a awesome thing going, deer all over the place and hunters coming by the droves to get em with *full wallets * 
Now they have wolves "_*yahoo"*_ and not enough deer = no hunters and no $$$$$$ get the picture!!!!

BD


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

bassdisaster said:


> Your forgetting that many Hunters once traveled to *Youpperland* to get a deer:yikes:
> Many of those quaint little places, cabins etc. you see abandoned no longer in operation is equated to their not being the deer #'s left to get people to travel and spend their money, its simple as that
> We/they had a awesome thing going, deer all over the place and hunters coming by the droves to get em with *full wallets *
> Now they have wolves "_*yahoo"*_ and not enough deer = no hunters and no $$$$$$ get the picture!!!!
> ...


Yer right... nobody gets a Deer in the North anymore!... except those that learn to hunt what is... not what was, like Stagliano, and my buddy Bob, both took really nice 3.5 yr.olds... this year, last year Bob took a even nicer 5.5 yr. old (darn fudgie can hunt!) The ''draw'' of the U.P. is'nt what it used to be, w/ it costing $200.00 in fuel to get there, and the Deer numbers down here coupled with the size quality of the heard why go north!, or maybe it's because "we're" all afraid of Ol BigBad and don't come up, or maybe if we could see Ol BigBad 365 we would come spend money 52 weeks a year, not 2 (or even 12).. kinda hard to make a living on Deer unless your a Biologist I would think.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> Mettlefish I can tell that you sat in back of the class during Biology 101. A wolf is a top predator what do you suppose that they will eat when the deer are gone? Cattle, Sheep, Horses, Dogs, and mabey a tastey human or two. Might be just what it will take to get a season open on them.


Wow, I'm impressed, yes, an Apex predator does need to eat, you'de think eventually the ranchers would learn to build a better fence, why would people attempt ranching in such a predator rich place?...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Mettlefish I am curios what is your purpose for posting about wolves.. Its obvious beside talking down to northerners, you have no interest in the UP or NLP why bother? Beside you liking the word "fudgie" and your screwed view of northerners is there a point your trying to make here??

I get your post#3 but from there on  sarcastic trolling IMO


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

METTLEFISH said:


> Wow, I'm impressed, yes, an Apex predator does need to eat, you'de think eventually the ranchers would learn to build a better fence, why would people attempt ranching in such a predator rich place?...


There it is, the #3 thing that all anti hunting, anti progress people always cite. Why don't they build better fences? Why don't you tell all those dumb farmers and ranchers how they should go about building these fences. They're waiting, its been 500 years wait for a genious like yourself to please explain to the hick farmers how to go about it. Bless us with all that knowledge in there please.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> There it is, the #3 thing that all anti hunting, anti progress people always cite. Why don't they build better fences? Why don't you tell all those dumb farmers and ranchers how they should go about building these fences. They're waiting, its been 500 years wait for a genious like yourself to please explain to the hick farmers how to go about it. Bless us with all that knowledge in there please.


I don't think he'll be able to do it. Though um won so I wont be surprised lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WMU001 (Dec 5, 2009)

Some people are hilarious.... There are some great scare tactics going on in this thread. Should we just eradicate any and all potentially dangerous animals to eliminate the risk of a potential attack? More people are killed or injured by deer in this state than any other animal, maybe we should cull the whitetails. Do people really think wolves will "negatively" effect the deer population? Deer and wolves have evolved together for hundreds of thousands of years. Somehow I doubt wolves will be able to make a serious dent in the deer population, humans and bad winters do more than predators ever could.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Midalake said:


> Really???? Are you for real? I do not live in a "classic" wolf area according to the DNR. I can take a walk today and see wolf tracks. I have a hard time now finding ANYONE that has not saw an animal or tracks during the hunting season. There are more than just a "FEW" people who are having ruined seasons because of this animal. Maybe the answer for you is to just "stay down state". As a "supporting member" of this site I find your attitude disgusting.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Really ? You see a track or wolf everyday ? Thats BS and maybe you and " ANYONE " need to know what a wolf track and what a real wolf looks like. " Ruined seasons " - Come on, learn how to hunt. Hunting is more than dumping bait in a pile and expecting to see hundreds of deer at a time. If the wolf population is high then so is the deer population. If the deer population is so bad then how do you explain your proclaimed high wolf population. They cant live if there is no food. Thats a FACT ! Talk about attitude, are you kidding me. Some of the Yooper guys here are a joke. Slamming guys ( fudgies, trolls etc. ) from below the bridge but when a troll makes a comment then its bad attitude or the moderators delete the post. You scared to be in the woods because of the big bad wolf and your one sided and minded brothers and moderators can gang up on the trolls but the fact is I'll keep going to the U.P. ever year and bag a nice buck while you guys are at the local watering hole talking wolf biology. Like I said before I'm not pro wolf and if we need to thin the hurd then so be it but state the facts and not a bunch of crap.The good thing is your brand of thinking means nothing to the people making the decisions. Thats why people get educated so they can figure out the difference between facts and $h!t !! Look into getting your GED !!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> Ok smartie, when a wolf or anything attacks you, whats your 1st thought? Do not even try to say its: I have to get my camera and get a picture of this, becaue we all know thats total BS
> Got any other long winded explainations, ya blow hard!
> BD


BD- Since you want to make this personal and start with the inevitable name calling, I'll oblige. Because I'm such a "smartie" I'll have to break down my statements regarding Robert's post for you since you don't seem to be able to grasp the concept I was trying to convey. In one reply Robert stated that wolves were stalking people, and seemed to imply that it happened on a fairly regular basis. Then in a later reply he stated that it was difficult to get a picture of a wolf because they wouldn't approach close enough. The question is which is it? Are they regularly approaching people, or shy and reclusive animals that avoid contact with humans when ever possible? You can't have it both ways. Now do you get it? You able to keep up now? 

I personally stumbled onto 5 wolves a couple years ago in the EUP, 3 pups and 2 adults. Did I think to get a picture, nope, the HOlY S$$$ factor was way to high. But when they saw us, the adults simply stopped and looked at us for a very long few seconds and continued on across the two track. We were on foot, and the pups ran out into the two track first, followed by the adults, all this at a distance of less than 30 yds. They weren't aggressive, didn't even give us much of a thought it seemed.

I stand by my statement that if people want to deal with their perceived loss of deer, elk, or moose to wolves, then they should deal with that, and leave the wolf attack theory alone.

That was long winded enough, I've blown hard enough for one day. But on a more personal note, name calling like a 6 year old on the play ground doesn't do much to get people to pay attention to your opinions. You should try a well thought out reply, you may get more people to listen to your thoughts that way. That approach may seem long winded to some, and you may get people with out the intelligence to follow your post, but it's generally worth the risk.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

bear50 said:


> Talk about attitude, are you kidding me. Some of the Yooper guys here are a joke. Slamming guys ( fudgies, trolls etc. ) from below the bridge but when a troll makes a comment then its bad attitude or the moderators delete the post. You scared to be in the woods because of the big bad wolf and your one sided and minded brothers and moderators can gang up on the trolls but the fact is I'll keep going to the U.P. ever year and bag a nice buck while you guys are at the local watering hole talking wolf biology. Like I said before I'm not pro wolf and if we need to thin the hurd then so be it but state the facts and not a bunch of crap.The good thing is your brand of thinking means nothing to the people making the decisions. Thats why people get educated so they can figure out the difference between facts and $h!t !! Look into getting your GED !!


Holy WOW talk about the pot calling the kettle black..I think you called names in every post you made in this thread. I find it funny how you paint yoopers with such a toothless uneducated brush yet claim Munising as your location... what a joke...And now there's a MS conspiracy with trolls and the Mods..:lol:..Pretty obvious this thread has run its course and is no longer about wolves but who can one up the other with cut downs..


----------

